

Why I Dumped My iPhone—And I'm Not Going Back - hullo
http://www.good.is/post/why-i-dumped-my-iphone-and-why-i-m-not-going-back/

======
S_A_P
I expected an "Android usurped iPhone 2 years ago and has never looked back"
type of article. However he makes a point that was something I had a long
struggle with. I too, could not help myself and would incessantly check my
phone for facebook, twitter, or email updates. It affected every aspect of my
life, and I knew things were bad when a co-worker mocked me with a swipe of
the finger to a virtual iphone and every one knew instantly that he was making
fun of me. I didnt stop then.

I really dont know how or why I stopped letting my phone rule my life. I think
I would post a blog about it if I could figure out what switch was "flipped"
in my brain that caused me to change. It happened pretty suddenly, but one
day, I closed my facebook and twitter accounts. I stopped instinctively
reaching for my phone every time I got an email. I stopped using it as a
crutch in awkward social situations. I am not sure what the point of this post
is other than I was hoping that typing it out would give me insight into how I
did it. I really just think a sea change happened and I realized that my phone
didnt have control over my actions anymore...

------
hollerith
Although the modern smart phone is to too great an extent a way for
advertisers and vendors of time-wastes like mobile games and movies to sell to
me more effectively, I do not want to go back to the bad old days before the
iPhone when the oligopolistic carriers largely dictated what software ran on
most kinds mobile phones.

------
trusko
You are so right, great article. Unfortunately, I need to carry one with me
because of work.

